# How many SSBBW's here?



## Tyna (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been lurking for awhile (I left a year ago and found my way back, lol) and I noticed the trend of 200-300ish, and I was hoping to find out is there any larger men/women out here? Or am I just too big for Dimensions, lol? I would give anything to be back to those weights, but fact is I am not. And right now I am feeling I am the biggest person I know. I am mobile to a degree (I need to take frequent breaks) so it is possible to leave the house, but I don't. I am 36, but I might as well be 96 the way I lead my life. I guess what I'm saying is, am I as abnormal as everyone says I am? I just want to know there is more out there like me, and I'm NOT alone. If by chance I am the biggest person here, I won't leave messages or reply to any boards anymore, but I will continue to peek now and again for a quick smile. I am 550,lbs. 
Tyna


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

I am an ssbbw on the larger side but couldnt tell you my exact weight sorry cant be more help but am sure I have heard of people around your size

hugs


----------



## Adrian (Aug 28, 2010)

Tyna, no you are not alone there are many SSBBWs on this forum. AND NO.... you are not the largest woman here! There are several women who have posted their weight as being higher than 550-lbs.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2010)

You're definitely not alone here; perhaps still a minority, but not alone for sure.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2010)

You're not alone. I'm an SSBBW. At least, for my height I am. I'm 340 lbs. Just weighed this morning


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Aug 28, 2010)

I am 600lbs give or take a couple of lbs... But I am also 6ft tall  

See your not alone


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 28, 2010)

Count me in the club. 385ish.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2010)

You are certainly not alone. 5'8 1/2 and 400 lbs. here.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 29, 2010)

What do we get if we guess the correct number? No im just kidding. But What weight or size is correct for a ssbbw? I think i am.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

It depends on your height but if you're average height, generally 350.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It depends on your height but if you're average height, generally 350.



Ok, I guess im not. I wear a 24-26 Which is kinda the end of the line at the plus size stores, so i'm guessing im borderline.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 29, 2010)

363lbs (165kgs) but am a lil bit taller at 5'6


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Ok, I guess im not. I wear a 24-26 Which is kinda the end of the line at the plus size stores, so i'm guessing im borderline.



I think I might be borderline too because of my height. It doesn't matter to me, whatever my weight I'm big, beautiful and a woman.


----------



## waynelampard (Aug 31, 2010)

Is size 24, size 11 panties, 44 DD, at 5 six, considered ssbbw? just wonderin.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 31, 2010)

waynelampard said:


> Is size 24, size 11 panties, 44 DD, at 5 six, considered ssbbw? just wonderin.



Not really. That's around what I am.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2010)

waynelampard said:


> Is size 24, size 11 panties, 44 DD, at 5 six, considered ssbbw? just wonderin.




I wear that but only stand 5'4"....and I'm sometimes called "small" in this world.

So no.


----------



## JennaVonDell (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh yea, I'm 434 lbs as of today. Always fluctuating up and down and up again. :kiss2:


----------



## kvk (Sep 14, 2010)

JennaVonDell said:


> Oh yea, I'm 434 lbs as of today. Always fluctuating up and down and up again. :kiss2:



Me too, by quite a lot. I go from between 280 to 360, at the larger end of that now. 

You're not alone x


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm definitely a SSBBW


----------



## Lalazuu (Oct 9, 2010)

Tyna said:


> I have been lurking for awhile (I left a year ago and found my way back, lol) and I noticed the trend of 200-300ish, and I was hoping to find out is there any larger men/women out here? Or am I just too big for Dimensions, lol? I would give anything to be back to those weights, but fact is I am not. And right now I am feeling I am the biggest person I know. I am mobile to a degree (I need to take frequent breaks) so it is possible to leave the house, but I don't. I am 36, but I might as well be 96 the way I lead my life. I guess what I'm saying is, am I as abnormal as everyone says I am? I just want to know there is more out there like me, and I'm NOT alone. If by chance I am the biggest person here, I won't leave messages or reply to any boards anymore, but I will continue to peek now and again for a quick smile. I am 550,lbs.
> Tyna



i am an ssbbw too.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm over 400 and still getting bigger.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 9, 2010)

Count me in. I am 5'3 and 340.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2010)

Why do I feel like this was just a way to get people to post their weights? lol. I'm definitely an SSBBW.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why do I feel like this was just a way to get people to post their weights? lol. I'm definitely an SSBBW.



it's just something about numbers that makes it extra special :happy:


----------



## ssbbwpear (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm definitely one - 450 as of yesterday!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Oct 10, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why do I feel like this was just a way to get people to post their weights? lol. I'm definitely an SSBBW.



Oh yeah; definately! Such a beautiful lady:wubu:


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 10, 2010)

The OP didn't really ask for anyone's numbers that I could discern, just a sense that there are others like her and she's not the only one on the site. Since anyone can claim to be a SSBBW, providing numbers might help avoid ambiguity like the kind caused by this thread: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59972 

Ambiguity notwithstanding, it's a personal choice to share or not share that kind of info, right?


----------



## ianni49 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tyna said:


> I have been lurking for awhile (I left a year ago and found my way back, lol) and I noticed the trend of 200-300ish, and I was hoping to find out is there any larger men/women out here? Or am I just too big for Dimensions, lol? I would give anything to be back to those weights, but fact is I am not. And right now I am feeling I am the biggest person I know. I am mobile to a degree (I need to take frequent breaks) so it is possible to leave the house, but I don't. I am 36, but I might as well be 96 the way I lead my life. I guess what I'm saying is, am I as abnormal as everyone says I am? I just want to know there is more out there like me, and I'm NOT alone. If by chance I am the biggest person here, I won't leave messages or reply to any boards anymore, but I will continue to peek now and again for a quick smile. I am 550,lbs.
> Tyna



You sound Incredibly SEXY!!!! :smitten:


----------



## JennaVonDell (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, Yea. I'm 450lbs now, an SSBBW for sure


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Dec 8, 2010)

JennaVonDell said:


> Oh, Yea. I'm 450lbs now, an SSBBW for sure



Amazing! You've probably heard before you don't look like 450, do you


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 8, 2010)

Tyna said:


> I have been lurking for awhile (I left a year ago and found my way back, lol) and I noticed the trend of 200-300ish, and I was hoping to find out is there any larger men/women out here? Or am I just too big for Dimensions, lol? I would give anything to be back to those weights, but fact is I am not. And right now I am feeling I am the biggest person I know. I am mobile to a degree (I need to take frequent breaks) so it is possible to leave the house, but I don't. I am 36, but I might as well be 96 the way I lead my life. I guess what I'm saying is, am I as abnormal as everyone says I am? I just want to know there is more out there like me, and I'm NOT alone. If by chance I am the biggest person here, I won't leave messages or reply to any boards anymore, but I will continue to peek now and again for a quick smile. I am 550,lbs.
> Tyna



For everyone asking, SSBBW is size 28W and above according to the clothing industry. Of course you can use a different criteria, but this takes into account size only. Not height, muscle weight, etc.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 8, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> it's just something about numbers that makes it extra special :happy:


 The numbers shouldn't matter,but they help me to feel sexy !!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 9, 2010)

let's count off!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2010)

i am an ssbbw


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i am an ssbbw


Gee the pics of you on the recent pics thread show you as a guy unless you've got some hormonal issues.....


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Gee the pics of you on the recent pics thread show you as a guy unless you've got some hormonal issues.....



that's my boyfriend, claude


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 10, 2010)

2!.............


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 11, 2010)

I am!! 5'8", 404 lbs so... 3!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 11, 2010)

Tyna said:


> I have been lurking for awhile (I left a year ago and found my way back, lol) and I noticed the trend of 200-300ish, and I was hoping to find out is there any larger men/women out here? Or am I just too big for Dimensions, lol? I would give anything to be back to those weights, but fact is I am not. And right now I am feeling I am the biggest person I know. I am mobile to a degree (I need to take frequent breaks) so it is possible to leave the house, but I don't. I am 36, but I might as well be 96 the way I lead my life. I guess what I'm saying is, am I as abnormal as everyone says I am? I just want to know there is more out there like me, and I'm NOT alone. If by chance I am the biggest person here, I won't leave messages or reply to any boards anymore, but I will continue to peek now and again for a quick smile. I am 550,lbs.
> Tyna



Tyna,
I noticed that your last activity was in mid Sept, and that you started this thread at the end of Aug, so I am not even sure if you will even end up reading what I am about to say, but maybe it will help someone else...so here goes...

Being an ssbbw is not an easy thing. We get look at, pointed at, laughed at, and very rarely loved. This is so unfortunate for us, because the one thing that I have found out about EVERY ssbbw that I have ever met in person or on Dims, is that we are all so lovely. We are all beautiful women, who laugh until it hurts, love until the end, and we fight with all we have. Another thing that I notice, on Dims, and with other ssbbws that have never heard of Dims before, is that MOST of us do not appreciate ourselves. We look for others people to accept us, or desire for someone else to fall in love with us in order for us to be happy. This is what we need to change. 
First, you are not too big for Dims...no one is too big for Dims, SSBBWs and SSBHMs. Dims is 100% focused on size acceptance, more on big size acceptance. So, know that Dims accepts you, 250 lbs or 600 lbs...it doesnt matter. Second, you need to accept you, at no matter what size you are. If you are not happy, then I encourage you to change it. It does not matter if FAs or Feeders want you to stay bigger, or want you to get bigger. You are the one in your skin, and you need to love everything about it. It has taken me a long time to accept my body. I can honestly tell you that I am not ashamed to tell people, including people who have no idea about our large community, my size. Yes, their eyes get big, and there jaw drops, but thats their problem. Our size, as ssbbws is not something that we should view as a problem. No matter what the rest of the world views us as, we should not view ourselves as a lesser person. The first thing that people see about us, is our size. Some look at us as if it is a flaw, and for us to have one of our most sensitive flaws be the first thing that we get judged on sucks. So if you do not allow it to be a flaw in you life, then it wont be. If we do not view ourselves with higher standards, then how can we expect anyone else to? 
Next, after you accept who you are, know that you are not alone. That there are tons (pun intended) of other people out there that know what you are going through, and how you are feeling. That what is so great about Dims, we are here to support you. We are here to let you know that you are not alone, and that we feel the same way you do...when our body hurts to much to stand for more then just a few minutes, or when you cant fit well in seats, or needing to take breaks in the grocery store, or when you feel like you will never find anyone who would love you becase of your body. Some of us go through that too...and most of the FA's have an understanding of it, and they accept it, not to mention love us for it. Yes, you will find FA's who only want us for our bodies, but there are those who would like to get to know us for who we are, who actually have a genuine interest in us, and not just seeing us as an object for their masturbation. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that no, you are not alone, there are so many of us out there, but you will never accepted anywhere unless you accept yourself first. I know from first hand experience, that these words are so much hards to do then to say. So you dont have to lurk, and just peep in every now and again...sit down, read, post, reply, and just take in the full acceptance when you are on Dims. I hope that this helps you in accepting your size, just the way you are. As for the rest of the world, who cares, especially when there is such an awesome place like Dims to come to, where you can come and just be yourself. :happy::happy:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 12, 2010)

I couldn't agree more,especially about the stared and pointed at bit ....
Past caring now


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 12, 2010)

<------------- SSBBW ( waves to the masses)


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 12, 2010)

I am also an ssbbw,tipping the scales at 550.


----------



## sweetSSBBW4you (Jun 9, 2011)

394 lbs here


----------



## thefaa21 (Jun 9, 2011)

Where are all the california ssbbws?


----------



## michael119 (Jun 9, 2011)

You are delightful


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome. You have a very lovely picture in your profile. I look forward to your posts.



sweetSSBBW4you said:


> 394 lbs here


----------

